# Finished my press...



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

*wow*

That looks great. If you could post any info on it that would be great. I need to build one myself. 
How much did the materials cost you? any info would be great.
Thanks BB


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice job ..


----------



## >>-whitetail-> (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys!

Here are the basic plans I used...


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

That is very nice. :thumb:


----------



## >>-whitetail-> (Dec 15, 2009)

tjandy said:


> That is very nice. :thumb:


Thanks!


----------



## jhass12 (Dec 20, 2006)

Very COOL! Nice Job! 

How much did it cost you in material? And how long did it take you guys?


----------



## >>-whitetail-> (Dec 15, 2009)

jhass12 said:


> Very COOL! Nice Job!
> 
> How much did it cost you in material? And how long did it take you guys?


Thanks!

Cost...I'm not exactly sure, I'd have to tally it.

Time...total was probably 20hrs or so, but it was just here and there when we had time.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice press:thumbs_up


----------



## BowTechNician (Jan 4, 2006)

*Nice*

Now press something cool!!!!


----------



## runnerguy (Apr 6, 2006)

nice job on the press!!!


----------



## >>-whitetail-> (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks all!

I did press something cool...I threw my SB on it and installed my new strings. I know I'm going to be looking for excuses to use my new press.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice work !! :thumbs_up


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow! That looks EXACTLY like the X-press by Sureloc! Nice job. I will take a pic of my SL X-press and you'll see what I mean...I mean right down to the same color paint! That's really good.


----------



## >>-whitetail-> (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Hoythunter01!



MightyElkHntr said:


> Wow! That looks EXACTLY like the X-press by Sureloc! Nice job. I will take a pic of my SL X-press and you'll see what I mean...I mean right down to the same color paint! That's really good.


I appreciate that...thanks man!


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

*Nice looking press.*

I built a Jim Cougar X press which is basicly the exact same design as yours. I believe the "x press" style presses are superior to the finger style for several reasons not to mention they also make a nice cradle to set the bow in while tieing in peeps and such.


----------



## arco y flecha (Mar 21, 2010)

Nicely built press. I would like to build the same one. My problem is that i cant figure out how to blow up the diagram enough to read it all (measurement etc) and then print it out. Can some one please tell me how to do this????

Thanks


----------



## >>-whitetail-> (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments!

I too believe the x style press to be superior to the linear press. 




arco y flecha said:


> Nicely built press. I would like to build the same one. My problem is that i cant figure out how to blow up the diagram enough to read it all (measurement etc) and then print it out. Can some one please tell me how to do this????
> 
> Thanks


You can open it using Adobe on your computer, that would also give you the print option. I don't know how to enlarge it...I could see it when printed out, but my buddy couldn't and used a magnifying glass. 

Materials list...off the top of my head (can't find my original calculations)

6' - 2"x2" square tubing 1/4" wall
8' - 1 1/2" x 1/4" flat steel
4' - 2 1/2" x 3/16" flat steel
1' - 2 1/2" x 2 1/2" square tubing 1/4" wall
3' - 1" round stock
1' - 1 3/4" x 1 3/4" square tubing
2' - 2" x 2" angle 

8 - 3/8" x 3/4" bolts (course)
2 - 1/2" x 3 1/2" bolts (course)
2 - 1/2" nylon locknuts (course)
2 - 3/8" x 2 1/2" bolts (course)
2 - 1/2" nylon locknuts (course)
1 - 1/2" x 6" bolt (gets turned down...jack)
1 - 5/8" x 6" bolt (gets turned down...jack)

2' - 1" ID rubber hose (for pegs)
Jack - I found mine at the Harbor Freight store (3600?lb...iirc) for $36
Two cans of paint, 1 can of primer, ...

If you need any other figures, let me know.


----------



## Rgarbarino (Apr 15, 2008)

Is it really necessary to go as heavy as 1/4 walled square tubing? This thing must weight a ton. I would think 1/8 wall would be sufficient.


----------



## >>-whitetail-> (Dec 15, 2009)

Rgarbarino said:


> Is it really necessary to go as heavy as 1/4 walled square tubing? This thing must weight a ton. I would think 1/8 wall would be sufficient.


I don't know if it is necessary...I don't know the strength ratings on the tubing. The main bar (44") calls for 1/4" wall...the rest calls for 3/16". I used 1/4" because it was easily available to me...it seems to be the most common. It also played into my (and definitely my buddy's) theory of overkill builds...better safe than sorry. 

The press is actually lighter than I first thought it would be when gathering material.


----------



## >>-whitetail-> (Dec 15, 2009)

I needed to edit my materials list and couldn't...

I used 3/16" wall 2 1/2" x 2 1/2" square tubing.


----------



## arco y flecha (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for the update on the wall thickness. I also thought it was a little heavy. I figured out how to get the diagram bigger. Open the PDF and enlarge the picture to about 66%. Click on the screen shot tool and then drag a section of the picture. It will tell you it copied it to the clipboard. Go to WORD and paste it in. You have to screen shoot sections of the original to do this but it will make it larger so you do not have to use a magnifying glass.


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

Bump so I can find this later.

Nice press as well :thumb:


----------



## gr8brew (Feb 4, 2007)

That's sweet man. Now I am torn weather to build this or linear.


----------



## kdog0627 (Jan 6, 2010)

Very Nice Press


----------



## gr8brew (Feb 4, 2007)

>>-whitetail-> said:


> Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> I too believe the x style press to be superior to the linear press.
> 
> ...


----------



## >>-whitetail-> (Dec 15, 2009)

arco y flecha said:


> Thanks for the update on the wall thickness. I also thought it was a little heavy. I figured out how to get the diagram bigger. Open the PDF and enlarge the picture to about 66%. Click on the screen shot tool and then drag a section of the picture. It will tell you it copied it to the clipboard. Go to WORD and paste it in. You have to screen shoot sections of the original to do this but it will make it larger so you do not have to use a magnifying glass.


Wow, I'm not that good with a computer to figure that out! Thanks for sharing.



Yichi said:


> Bump so I can find this later.
> 
> Nice press as well :thumb:


Thanks!



gr8brew said:


> That's sweet man. Now I am torn weather to build this or linear.


Thanks man! 
I thought the same thing, but decided on the x style for a few reasons...the motion of the press closely simulates the motion of the draw, I didn't like how the linear fingers contact on the tip of the limbs mainly due to string suppressors and the possibility of flexing the limb tips with uneven pressure, plus the fingers on both sides of the cams would make it more crowded to work around the cams. Good luck with whatever you build.



kdog0627 said:


> Very Nice Press


Thank you!


----------



## >>-whitetail-> (Dec 15, 2009)

Update...

I've used this press alot in the past two weeks, and it has worked flawlessly. I definitely saved some fuel money from the 70 mi (rt) to the dealer.

Anybody use these plans to build their own...hows it work for you?


----------



## arco y flecha (Mar 21, 2010)

Whitetail, I have a few questions for you.
Did you put plastic strips in between the sliding pieces? If you did what did you use and how did you attach? Did you put them on all 4 sides?

How are the lock down bolts working? It seems to me that, that is the weakest part of the press. Are they holding well or do you need to really reef on them to keep the upper press guide from sliding. My concern is that if i put plastic slides on the sides, that the bolt and guide friction will not be enough to hold it? Any thoughts on this? I would hate to have it slip and take out a cam or an idler. 

I am almost done with mine. I did the last of the drilling yesterday evening and will tap all the holes tonight. I did a dry assemble and it looks awesome.

Thanks


----------



## >>-whitetail-> (Dec 15, 2009)

arco y flecha said:


> Whitetail, I have a few questions for you.
> Did you put plastic strips in between the sliding pieces? If you did what did you use and how did you attach? Did you put them on all 4 sides?
> 
> How are the lock down bolts working? It seems to me that, that is the weakest part of the press. Are they holding well or do you need to really reef on them to keep the upper press guide from sliding. My concern is that if i put plastic slides on the sides, that the bolt and guide friction will not be enough to hold it? Any thoughts on this? I would hate to have it slip and take out a cam or an idler.
> ...


Cool man...glad to hear it is coming together. Post up some pics when you get it done.

First off, the bolts...I use a wrench on mine to tighten them. I have no trouble with the bolts holding once tightened down. That being said, I plan on looking for the hand-tighten lock down bolts in the future...just for simplicity. Another option to get the bolts to hold better, if your concerned, may be to sharpen the end of the bolts.

The plastic...I did not put it in mine, I was in a hurry at the end and needed to use the press. 
Here is my idea though...I was going to use plastic (piece of vinyl corner or j-channel?) on three sides (very little resistance on the unweighted side), on the bolt side I would drill an oversized hole for the bolt to pass through, then attach the plastic using JB weld (or similar adhesive). If the plastic is fitted right, you should not need alot of adhesive to hold it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## arco y flecha (Mar 21, 2010)

Just about done. I need to find a few more parts to complete it and then paint it. I will post up pics when i am done. Probably next week.


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

just to make sure im getting the right stuff.....
its..... 2x2 square tube 1/4 wall
2 1/2 x 2 1/2 square tube 3/16 wall
1 3/4 x 1 3/4 square tube 3/16 wall

Is that correct?


----------



## >>-whitetail-> (Dec 15, 2009)

YZ125MM700 said:


> just to make sure im getting the right stuff.....
> its..... 2x2 square tube 1/4 wall
> 2 1/2 x 2 1/2 square tube 3/16 wall
> 1 3/4 x 1 3/4 square tube 3/16 wall
> ...


Thats correct to the way I made mine.


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

sweet i built one with a bottle jack last year and am now looking to upgrade...keep up with the pics if you dont mind - i would appreciate it!


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

*Foxit Reader*

Download Foxit Reader, a free PDF program. On the toolbar you'll find a - and +. Click those and the view will zoom out and in respectively.
Adobe Reader has the same option.




arco y flecha said:


> Nicely built press. I would like to build the same one. My problem is that i cant figure out how to blow up the diagram enough to read it all (measurement etc) and then print it out. Can some one please tell me how to do this????
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

The Phantom said:


> Download Foxit Reader, a free PDF program. On the toolbar you'll find a - and +. Click those and the view will zoom out and in respectively.
> Adobe Reader has the same option.


ya or you can hold CTRL and scroll your mousewheel -


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

brokenbone264 said:


> That looks great. If you could post any info on it that would be great. I need to build one myself.
> *How much did the materials cost you*? any info would be great.
> Thanks BB


i spec'd this out today and figure about 140-160 in material depending on how good of deals you get.


----------



## >>-whitetail-> (Dec 15, 2009)

It's current state...a rack to hold my Switchback.

I didn't get a proper bench done yet, so the press is temporarily mounted on an old table. Please excuse the mess...the basement is in the process of being finished...stuff gets stacked from one area to the other.


----------



## winchester6000 (May 10, 2010)

nice work.


----------

